# Moving Furniture



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
I am moving into an unfurnished apartment by the end of this month. Hence I am looking for 2nd hand furniture on Dubizzle. 
I wanted to ask how can shift furniture eg sofa set or bed from the sellers apartment to my new apartment. Who are the movers. 
What tips can i get. What should i look out for. 

Thank you
Omar


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try looking on Dubizzle for moving companies ?

There are currently 400 of them online as I type.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm in the same boat...just bought a sofa on dubizzle and had it moved from springs to sharjah cost 200 aed.

Just called 2-3 ads of dubizzle for movers and went with the best rate.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And do not pay them a Dirham until they have taken it off the back of the truck and put it into your place. 
A friends wife paid up front to move a sofa from the Marina to the Ranches and they held her to ransoms for another 100 dibs when they got to her house claiming it was much further and heavier than expected.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and tips guys


----------

